# Plenty Food Shooter



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

My new edc thanks to The Gopher, twinned with single 1745 and a rayshot pouch, stones as ammo, yum yum!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

DUDE! - If you live in the UK - don't use stones to take game! HAS to be 'shot'.

Nice shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> DUDE! - If you live in the UK - don't use stones to take game! HAS to be 'shot'.
> 
> Nice shooting


And don't post on a world wide forum of the infraction .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also... Pheasant season from 1st Oct to 1st Feb.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I know certain local guys tend to promote poaching with a slightly glib tongue in cheek approach. Cruising industrial estates on weekends and potting bunnies and pheasants from their cars. They however know the law and won't be shouting out when they are infringing. In the UK the we don't so much have a right to hunt, its more like an oversight - like slingshots are toys. So it can very easily be taken away from us... Get to know the law... Stones = Stoning / Out of Season dates / permissible quarry / land access (poaching). Get them wrong and fines can be pretty scary (especially in the UK).

Also in a country with every little Mrs Smith having a Squirrel Nutkin complex and RSPCA on speed dial, the idea of having Chav's running around maiming sweet little innocent woodland creatures is unmentionable - so make sure you keep activities fairly 'covert' from general pubic view.

And definitely - make sure you're totally in the clear before posting your kill of the day.


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

yumm...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Mmmm pheasant...I got two just last week with my high-powered 22 cal air rifle...They are jumpy little buggers here in NS...Very difficult to get a follow up so the first one has to count...And you can only get to about 30 yards of them before they run or take flights...I got one of them in full stride...A head shot...I should've went straight out to buy a logo ticket...

Good shooting man!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

GHT said:


> My new edc thanks to The Gopher, twinned with single 1745 and a rayshot pouch, stones as ammo, yum yum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, who's your



MikmaqWarrior said:


> Mmmm pheasant...I got two just last week with my high-powered 22 cal air rifle...They are jumpy little buggers here in NS...Very difficult to get a follow up so the first one has to count...And you can only get to about 30 yards of them before they run or take flights...I got one of them in full stride...A head shot...I should've went straight out to buy a logo ticket...
> 
> Good shooting man!!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


What's a Logo ticket? Is that similar to a lottery ticket? Is shooting a bird in the head a harbinger of forthcoming good luck? If so, perhaps we should shotgun a flock and hope for the best results, as we'd increase our chances of winning.

BTW, the great bird artist/painter/so-called "conservationist" "Audubon" got his subjects to sit still while he painted by first killing them with a shotgun! That's not what I would call a "conservationist" (and Jacques Cousteau wasn't much better).

Anyway, great shooting buddy! (We accept your claims without evidence)

THWACK!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> GHT said:
> 
> 
> > My new edc thanks to The Gopher, twinned with single 1745 and a rayshot pouch, stones as ammo, yum yum!
> ...


1) logo = loto...when my thumbs are zeroed in. 
2) shooting a cock pheasant at full stride with a pellet gun may be easy for someone of your apparently excellence, but I'm just a meager man...So, it was a feat that I am very proud of. I may never make a shot like that ever again 
3) You don't have to speak for everyone on the acceptance of my claims without certified proof. I've earned a good enough reputation on here so anyone that I knows me wouldn't question my authenticity...But thanks for your support, bro 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > GHT said:
> ...


Yes, it's "relatively" easy with a Benjamin Trail .22 Gas Piston with a Center Point scope, but quite a bit more of a challenge with a Crosman American Classic 1377 fitted with a shoulder stock and a Leapers Bugbuster scope. The Daisy 880 is a hit or miss affair, and the Chief AJ Daisy Red Ryder 1938 model is the biggest joke.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I guess I need to practice more on moving targets...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


If you haven't already, check out the YT channel "Ted's Holdover" - he uses PCP in his airguns and produces GREAT videos...


----------

